# Controler un iPad depuis un Mac



## DeWaRs (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Petite question, j'ai vu qu'il était possible de controler son MAC depuis son iPad, mais je voudrais faire l'inverse. Le but étant de partager mon écran d'iPad pendant des vidéo conférences. 

Existe-t-il une application pour faire celà ?

Merci d'avance.

DeWaRs


----------



## Fred'X (3 Mai 2011)

M'est avis que ceci devrait répondre à tes attentes : http://www.logicielmac.com/news/app-air-display-un-idevice-ou-un-mac-en-ecran-externe-7382.html

Air Device permet de partager un iDevice avec un mac.
Par contre il agit comme un deuxième écran, pas forcément comme une prise en main à distance.

Logmein possède une app mais je pense que ça n'est que dans un sens, à savoir prise de contrôle depuis un iDevice.


----------



## dvd (22 Novembre 2011)

bonjour, 

je souhaite acheter une tablette (ipad ou autre) pour l'offrir à une personne agée novice en internet, uniquement pour de la visio. L'ipad serait très loin (10 000 km ). Est-il possible en, utilisant mon mac,  de prendre contrôle à distance l'iPad (via internet of course)?

Merci.


----------



## Heatflayer (22 Novembre 2011)

Avec un équivalent de TeamViewer en inversé peut-être ?


----------



## stratovirus (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Je ne crois pas que TeamViewer fonctionne sur iPad, pour l'utiliser, il faut l'installer sur la machine avec qui on veut se connecter à distance&#8230;

Je suis preneur aussi d'une solution pour accéder à un/des iPad à distance, via mon Mac

---------

Edit :
Ok, je n'avais pas  capté avec "l'équivalent" de

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h51 ----------

en cherchant un peu, j'ai trouvé un fil sur le sujet :

ici :


----------



## dvd (24 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais aller voir ca.


----------



## Macadanqc (7 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème semblable.  J'utilise TeamViewer! Un gratuiciel. Une copie sur le Mac ( ou un PC ), une copie sur le iPad. Avec un compte gratuit de TeamViewer, on saisit l'identifiant du Mac ou iPad que l'on veut voir ou contrôler, avec un code sécurité affiché sur l'appareil à contrôler ... L' écran s'affiche alors sur l'appareil qui contrôle que ce soit le iPad ou le Mac ( ou PC ) ... Y compris la sourie ou les gestes Touch
  Bonnes présentations et bonne installation, le tout est gratuit, simple et sans jailbreak d' aucune sorte et très sécuritaire.

 Salutations.


----------



## Azergoth (17 Décembre 2011)

C'est possible de piloter l'iPad DEPUIS un Mac avec TeamViewer?  si oui, comment?

Le sens inverse marche très bien...


----------



## valebl (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

dvd as-tu trouver la solution pour prendre le controle d'un iPad depuis un PC ou un mac, car je suis très intéressé par ce sujet pour ma grand-mère.

Merci


----------



## valebl (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

je suis très intéressé par cette discussion car je cherche aussi à controler l' iPad de ma grand-mère avec mon mac. Est ce que TeamViewer permet de le faire ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Azergoth (24 Janvier 2012)

A priori, non...


----------



## valebl (24 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse !

Connaitrais-tu un autre moyen pour controler un ipad à distance depuis un mac.

D'avance merci


----------



## Azergoth (24 Janvier 2012)

je n'ai encore rien trouvé... si je trouve, je te tiens au courant


----------



## Fred'X (26 Janvier 2012)

Cela dit je ne vois pas bien ce que tu souhaites faire "à distance".
iTunes permet déjà de synchroniser en wi-fi pour agir sur les photos, apps, musiques... l'écran n'étant pas à proprement parler une interface "souris/pointeur".

Qu'est-ce que tu entends exactement par "contrôler" ?


----------



## valebl (26 Janvier 2012)

En fait l'idée principale est de voir l'écran de l'iPad de ma grand-mère. Si en plus je peux prendre la main à distance (le meme principe que team viewer, mais sur le mac je verrais l'ecran de l'ipad et avec la souris je le controlerais).

Mais deja si je peux juste voir l'ecran de l'iPad, ce serait top.

As tu une idée ?

D'avance merci


----------



## valebl (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ? j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir aider ma grand-mère.

D'avance un grand merci


----------



## valebl (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une app pour controler un iPad à partir d'un mac
En fait l'idée au minimal est de voir l'écran de l'iPad de ma  grand-mère sur mon mac pour que je puisse l'aider à l'utiliser. Et si en plus je peux le controler c'est encore mieux !

D'avance merci


----------



## esquimau01 (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Voilà la solution:

http://www.iphone-info.fr/forum/tut...vnc-veency-de-votre-iphone-ipod-ipad-t62.html


Testé sur un iPhone en local et en WiFi. Reste à tester sur des réseaux differents avec redirection de ports mais je ne vois aucune raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## valebl (5 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.

Effectivement c'est une très bonne idée mais comme c'est l'iPad de ma grand-mère, je préférerais ne pas le jailbreaker.

Donc connaitrais tu une solution sans jailbreak.

D'avance merci


----------



## esquimau01 (5 Février 2012)

Non, désolé,

moi, c'est pour celui de mes parents que j'en ai besoin et donc, je l'ai jailbreaké. Le jailbreak est légal si tu t'en sert juste pour avoir accès à des fonctionnalités avancés qui sont bridées par Apple.


----------



## dvd (29 Mars 2015)

valebl a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis très intéressé par cette discussion car je cherche aussi à controler l' iPad de ma grand-mère avec mon mac. Est ce que TeamViewer permet de le faire ?
> 
> D'avance merci


Désolé pour le laps de temps. Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour prendre l'ipad à distance. J'ai acheté un Tablette Android qui, en complément de l'ipad, me permet de prendre à distance une machine. J'utilise teamviewer et ça fonctionne correctement. Par contre il y a pas mal de latence. Voilà voilà


----------

